# two 10 month old pups free 2 loving home



## debz84 (Jul 28, 2010)

i have two 10 month old staffie terrier pups free 2 good and loving home would prefer 2 keep them together, they are friendly and loving dogs and have been raised with children i do have pics on request. NO TIME WASTERS PLEASE


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry your having to rehome them, but I really wouldnt be advertising them free to good home, there are many bad people out there who would taake them on for the wrong reasons because of the breed, have they been castrated/spayed etc, if not I would suggest this is done prior to rehoming so they can not be bred from.

You could also contact local rescues to see if they could help or point you in the right direction for rehoming.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> Sorry your having to rehome them, but I really wouldnt be advertising them free to good home, there are many bad people out there who would taake them on for the wrong reasons because of the breed, have they been castrated/spayed etc, if not I would suggest this is done prior to rehoming so they can not be bred from.
> 
> You could also contact local rescues to see if they could help or point you in the right direction for rehoming.
> 
> Good luck


I agree with this.

Please be really careful!!

Maybe rehome them through a rescue, as if they aren't ready to be neutered then its the rescues policy to get the potential new owners to sign a agreement to get them neutered as soon as they are ready, there are too many people breeding for the wrong reasons!!

They could end up in the wrong hands.

Good luck and all the best.

May I ask why they are looking for homes? xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Please don't give staffies away. Apart from the irresponsible breeding aspect, they could end up being used for fighting. Contact breed rescue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Can only echo what those who have gone before me have said! Please don;t give them away free! They could end up as bait!

Rescues are overflowing with staffie types at the moment, but may be worth contacting them! As I personally think you are going to struggle to get these poor dogs into a good home!
DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

debz84 said:


> i have two 10 month old staffie terrier pups free 2 good and loving home would prefer 2 keep them together, they are friendly and loving dogs and have been raised with children i do have pics on request. NO TIME WASTERS PLEASE


Erm! can I ask why you are rehoming please? Is there a temprement problem, have you circumstances changed! Only at ten month they are past the appealing puppy stage!

Feel free not to reply! jsut curious!
DT


----------



## Skully (Feb 26, 2010)

I advised this person to come here and try to rehome her dogs after I saw her offer them on Freecycle. They are not the kind of staffies I think you are imagining, if the photo on freecycle is them.










I agree that they should be neutered before rehoming them, but I don't think it is fair to assume that she is just getting rid of them because they are not cute little puppies any more. Give her a chance.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Skully said:


> I advised this person to come here and try to rehome her dogs after I saw her offer them on Freecycle. They are not the kind of staffies I think you are imagining, if the photo on freecycle is them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone was implying that she was. I think the poster was trying to point out that it would be a lot harder to find them good homes now they don't have the appealing puppy look.

Are they staffies? I don't know much about the breed, but they look like crosses to me. I am sure someone will shout at me if I am wrong!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

npe not staffies,some sort of terrier crosses,very cute looking


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are not staffies...thank god. There is already a good 1000 staffies needing rehoming.

I would 1) get them fixed and 2) ask for a little bit of money for them. 

You want only nice, dog loving people interested. :thumbup:


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

They are absolutely beautiful! Wish I were looking for 2 puppies!
Good luck finding homes for them. I agree with the others though- get them neutered and ask for some money for them, it'll put some unwanted people off.

Gorgeous dogs.
xxx


----------



## debz84 (Jul 28, 2010)

hi evryone thank you for replying i am only looking for a new home for the dogs as i have 3 children and 3 dogs i am however keeping the mum but as i dont have much spare time anymore it is not fair on the 2 puppies i am looking 2 rehome but i would of loved 2 have kept them they are great dogs so i would be looking 4 a small family to take them on who has the spare time 2 give the dogs what they need i am not just some1 who abandons her pets as i have said b4 i will be keeping the mummy


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Agh!
They are terriers some sort of JRT cross maybe! They will be easier to rehome I would think, Good luck! but still if I were you I would not offer for free, maybe a small donation to a local rescue could be an idea!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

debz84 said:


> hi evryone thank you for replying i am only looking for a new home for the dogs as i have 3 children and 3 dogs i am however keeping the mum but as i dont have much spare time anymore it is not fair on the 2 puppies i am looking 2 rehome but i would of loved 2 have kept them they are great dogs so i would be looking 4 a small family to take them on who has the spare time 2 give the dogs what they need i am not just some1 who abandons her pets as i have said b4 i will be keeping the mummy


Was the mum pregnant when you got her? If not why did she become pregnant if you couldn't cope with any more dogs? Can I suggest that you get the Mum spayed to ensure that there are no more unwanted pups? 
You should contact a rescue centre who will be able to find suitable homes for your dogs.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ohhhhh those are not staffies, im sure if you asked homing centres these pair would find a home in no time, these type of dogs always seem to go very fast as long as they have a good temp.

Good luck in your search


----------



## debz84 (Jul 28, 2010)

no the mum wasnt pregnant when i got her i have had her since she was allowed to leave her mum i still 2 this day dont know how she got pregnant lol as my back garden is blocked off and since she has had the pups i have had her done so it wont happen again


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

They are very cute dogs and a rescue would re home them in a heartbeat especially if they are dog and child friendly. That would be the route to go down, maybe you can "foster" them while the Rescue vets the potential homes which means you can feel happy that they are going on to the right place and the rescue can get a donation for it so win win .

Sorry you are having to re home them, its never an easy decision.

Sad though that if they looked like staffies there would be little hope


----------

